# McCoy-Miller



## BloodNGlory02 (Aug 28, 2005)

My dept is looking into mccoy miller instead of road rescue this time around. i was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? pros? cons? Thanks guys!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 28, 2005)

One of my Cadillacs is a Miller Meteor. The Meteor was replaced by McCoy. I like it.

Of course, they don't make em like they used to.


----------



## coloradoemt (Aug 29, 2005)

You can have the MM. Buy all of them and keep them up there to eventually be rusted out by your winter road salt. And I will keep riding around in my Braun.


----------



## Snotrocket (Aug 30, 2005)

Crestline is where it is at!


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2005)

Horton, Yo...

And snotrocket... who designed that paint scheme... almost as bad as when I was at JeffStat, and we had actors being "heroic" holding monitors and IV pumps...   ... on the SIDE OF THE AMBULANCES!

Jon


----------

